# Does an orgasm relieve your IBS symptoms?



## Maudlin (Mar 20, 2017)

When I'm having my IBS episode I start to notice that my symptoms subside as I masturbate or get intimate. As soon as I orgasm, I'm completely free of my IBS symptoms. Is it just me or does this happen to other people as well?

What causes this?


----------



## Helena (Apr 13, 2017)

Not sure with me as my abdomen would be too sore from gas. It probably helps you because of brain/ gut axis. Stress affects the gut function and there are hormones like cortisol when that happens. Endorphins are happy hormones and they probably affect the gut as well. They help with pain so it's understandable that other hormones which are happy ones affect the gut as well.


----------



## thebigboo (Dec 17, 2007)

The hormones released during orgasm are short-lived pain relievers, so good for you!
Sadly, sex tends to make my abdomen hurt when things are flared up in there, but sometimes it is nice to pull the mind away to distract from it!


----------



## Maudlin (Mar 20, 2017)

Orgasms are still relieving my symptoms. It's really weird.

What temporarily "cures" my IBS flare-ups:

*Orgasms (namely from masturbation)

*Exercise (or just keeping myself physically preoccupied)

*Depression (yep, odd)


----------



## royt (Jan 8, 2018)

Hi Maudlin,

I have the same problem and sometimes it gets very intense. In fact the more pain I experience during my IBS episodes, the more desire I'll end up with.
It's very annoying for me as most of my pain is during the day. It then leaves me with a strong desire and pain in the genitals and I get restless and distracted. It will usually go away after a few hours but sometimes I have to have an orgasm to get rid of it.


----------



## Maudlin (Mar 20, 2017)

royt said:


> Hi Maudlin,
> 
> I have the same problem and sometimes it gets very intense. In fact the more pain I experience during my IBS episodes, the more desire I'll end up with.
> It's very annoying for me as most of my pain is during the day. It then leaves me with a strong desire and pain in the genitals and I get restless and distracted. It will usually go away after a few hours but sometimes I have to have an orgasm to get rid of it.


Glad that somebody shares the same experience.

Perhaps it's all in the mind and that we're distracted, or maybe sexual pleasure does indeed cure our IBS temporarily as it releases good hormones. But I don't know.


----------



## mb83 (Feb 18, 2014)

My ibs is always worst in the first four hours after i get up. The last couple days, just to relieve some stress before work, i gave myself a little "me" time. I've noticed my bms and gas/bloat haven't been bad the last three days. Maybe just coincidence, maybe not. But i haven't needed to take Imodium which i usually take every day.


----------

